# Cant access site from lap top (in Japan)



## The Grief Hole (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

Ever since the host migration I've been unable to access the ss.org site from my macbook (using chrome but wouldn't work with safari or firefox either). I'm in Japan if that makes a difference.

Anyone got any ideas how to fix that?


----------



## Swyse (Mar 1, 2012)

See if this helps you.

DNS settings are specified in the Network window. 
Example: Changing DNS server settings on Mac OS 10.5
From the Apple menu, click System Preferences, then click Network. 
If the lock icon in the lower left-hand corner of the window is locked, click the icon to make changes, and when prompted to authenticate, enter your password.
Select the connection for which you want to configure Google Public DNS. For example:
To change the settings for an Ethernet connection, select Built-In Ethernet, and click Advanced.
To change the settings for a wireless connection, select Airport, and click Advanced.
Select the DNS tab.
Click + to replace any listed addresses with, or add, the Google IP addresses at the top of the list:
For IPv4: 8.8.8.8 and/or 8.8.4.4.
For IPv6: 2001:4860:4860::8888 and/or 2001:4860:4860::8844
Click Apply and OK.
Test that your setup is working correctly; see Testing your new settings below.
Repeat the procedure for additional network connections you want to change.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you. I'll try it out.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 2, 2012)

Didnt work. Sorry.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 2, 2012)

Try PMing alex


----------



## dreamermind (Mar 2, 2012)

Hide My Ass! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously try this service


----------



## drmosh (Mar 2, 2012)

If you can access the site from other computers on the same network, it's the settings on the machine.
If you can access the site from the same computer on another network, there are issues with the network settings.

I'm pretty much 100% sure it's not a site issue. Don't PM Alex about stuff like this, it's a waste of time unless it really doesn't work for everyone on the same ISP or something


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll keep trying.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you tried to clear your cookies and cache?


----------



## The Grief Hole (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll try that tomorrow. Thank you.


----------

